# Eurovan headlight conversions



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

It seems as if many EV owners are just struggling to keep their vans running, I am having a struggle seeing at night with the low light output of the stock headlights. I know eBay lights are out there but in the past I've found light output is worse on the non oem headlights. I'm not a fan of HID lights in stock housings either.

Specifically the long nose...has anyone attempted to fit a different models headlights/grille in the eurovan? With the headlights and upper grille out, basically there is just a giant rectangle of space to swap something else in. I realize there will be some work involved with the fenders (turn signal area not matching up perfectly to new headlight) but if you look at the new Passats, Jettas, and the T5.1 (non US) they all appear to have the same rough shape of headlights /grille that could fit into the Eurovan with some massaging. Mk4 Jettas have similar shape headlights as the EV as well...

Anyway, anyone tried anything as far as headlight swaps? I'm just wanting brighter lights and wouldn't mind an updated look either, not trying to swap bumpers or get into entire front end conversions.


----------



## Kwabena (Mar 29, 2002)

I've looked at a few sets of projector headlights off old Audi C4's and wondered if they could be swapped!

Have you upgraded the bulbs and or the wiring to you headlights?
Are the ones you have now highly pitted?


----------



## KBATTPO (Jan 15, 2001)

A search on German ebay "vw (T4,bus,caravelle,caravella,transporter,multivan) led Scheinwerfer -(T5,angel)" shows quite a bit of headlights with projectors. Just make sure you get the correct one for yours (pre- or post-facelift) as they are very different in shape.

Here's one for the post-facelift slanted nose:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/321795094005

One of these days I am going to retrofit HIDs into the Eurovan. Its Halogen H4 lighting is pathetic bordering on being dangerous.


----------



## my_vw_sucks (May 13, 2004)

Have you considered swapping in EU spec headlights ?


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the replies/info/advice!
I've considered the C4 headlight as well wondering how close the fit would be. I have new bulbs that are brighter than what was in there before but still very dim compared to anything built in the last 10 years.

For 300-500 I guess I would want something more for my money. I understand the projectors with hids would solve my lighting issues but for that money the van would look like it had a set of $50 eBay headlights in it...

I've considered the EU spec lights and lenses too. I'm not sure how much of a difference they would make since everyone overseas swaps out they're headlights as well. 

The T5.1 front end has the same basic shape to it and it would be fun to have a van that didn't look like it was 20 years old. I've even thought about a new Chevy pickup front lights/grille but I don't want this to end up looking like an Astro (or like a hillbilly junkyard "fix")

My thinking: If a donor vehicle is wider, section the grille down the middle to shorten it. If the donors setup is too short to fill the gap (from hood to bumper) trim the lower grille piece to fit the shape needed. Thinking out loud...


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyone know anything about these headlights?

*I found out these headlights are made by in.pro and are hard to come by

In.pro model 3677*


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

Looks like a "Joey" modded headlights -- whereby the lens is removed parts of the interior housing are painted black or whatever colour you want.

Hood also looks to have an extension on it -- a "boser" - and that modifies the apparent shape of the headlights.


----------



## osuidoc (Aug 19, 2004)

I had this picture in a folder as an idea long ago. Looks like stock headlight glass and housing, just painted body color and then projector lights mounted centrally.

Might be tricky to get the alignments correct but actually thought it looked pretty good :thumbup:

Ignore the fog lights though, hideous :what:


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

That's not a bad idea. Projectors would provide much better lighting and probably wouldn't cost much to fit. Both pictures appear to have clear glass without the lines though. I would love to know where to find clear glass. The picture I posted doesn't look oem and Joey modded but appears to have a different reflective pattern. I have seen a few Eurovans with these headlights in the vwt4 forum but whenever someone asks for headlight info, their request always gets ignored/skipped over.

I've still been looking for ideas. As of right now I may go ahead and order a cheap t5 (not 5.1) headlight to see how close the fit is. If I go through with it all I will make the headlights fit where they are supposed to, then customize the grille to fit. In theory, once the t5 headlights are fitted, t5.1 headlights should swap right in with little to no modifications.


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

osuidoc said:


>


 :thumbup:


What about these FK lights? Any pictures of these installed on a long-nose van? I'm not a fan of the LED strips, but these are a "one piece" design (as opposed to separate side marker lamps).










http://www.fk-shop.de/en/Lighting-Tuning/Headlight/Daylight-headlight-VW-Bus-Typ-T4-Yr-96-03-black.html?&filterVehicle+Model=T4&filterVehicle+Manufacturer=VW&verbose=true&catalog=true&searchparam=%2A&fnc=ajaxListLoader&cnid=9eaa312ddb96e0078ae44dc1d9783e5e


Found this pic:


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

$270 USD plus shipping and tax (plus bulbs...). Those are going for $350-500 on eBay and they aren't going to trick anyone into thinking I'm driving an Audi R8 haha. It seems everyone overseas is getting those lights because of the limited bolt in options. Like I said above, if I'm dishing out $400ish dollars for better lighting, they better look like $400 headlights. To me, those look cheap. 

If $400 gets me those, I'd rather spend $600 and go for an updated look too









This was on a short nose Eurovan. Not the route I'm going to be taking with trying to fit the bumper:

http://www.vwt4forum.co.uk/showthread.php?t=288420


----------



## xinnar (Feb 12, 2002)

That white van there is definitely a T5. I don't think those headlights would fit without some major modifications.

I emailed The Retrofit Source about this a while back, and here's the response I got from them:



> Hi Christian,
> 
> Thanks for your inquiry and patience waiting on a response here. We certainly have many parts and it can admittedly be quite confusing given all of the options.
> 
> ...



I haven't followed up on any of this yet, but it looks to be a good direction.


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

That's pretty good info. I would still want to figure out a clear lens solution if projectors were fitted to avoid light being thrown all over the place. That kit looks to provide a plug and play (more or less) option which is nice. Price tag is still fairly steep for what you are actually getting though. 



xinnar said:


> That white van there is definitely a T5. I don't think those headlights would fit without some major modifications.


The white van is a T5 facelift (aka T5.1). I know I'll have some work involved trying to fit those lights/grille and make it look presentable but I'm not afraid to cut my van up if that's that it comes to.

Found this thread as well...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3620774-Projector-Lights


----------



## xinnar (Feb 12, 2002)

Would be interesting if you could fit T5 headlights into a T4. I'm not sure I'd want to hack up a T4 enough to do that, though.


----------



## Alaskan_Euro (Jul 14, 2015)

Having now two vehicles with vastly different lens type, I believe the major problem is the non-flat glass lens. If that could be replaced with a clear, flat lens (as my other vehicle has), it should solve the light refraction problem. As the above are nice looking options, at $3-400, it breaks the budget-minded peeps. I got my T4 free (yea, be jealous  ), I'm trying to keep it simple, clean and cheap. Can just the lenses be replaced with european lenses? I heated my headlight in my Element to separate them, so I am familiar with the process, but, these are glass, correct?


----------



## KBATTPO (Jan 15, 2001)

No, they can't. The light beam has to be collimated one way or another.

In the old days this was done by the reflector and the fluting of the outer glass cover (let's not call this cover "lens" - a lens is something else entirely). This outer glass cover was molded with a certain pattern of highs and lows - the so called "flutes". These flutes act like one-dimensional lenses focusing the light beam into a certain pattern. The headlight of the T4 Eurovan is of this antique type.

The modern headlight focuses the beam also with the help of the reflector but the fluting of the outer glass cover was replaced by a single regular two-dimensional lens. This standalone internal projector collimates the beam very well. Therefore the outer glass cover in such a headlight does not need fluting and can be made out of flat material. Acrylic, in most cases (sigh) in the name of cost cutting.

If you combine the clear flat outer glass from the latter headlight and the reflector of the earlier headlight you will diminish and possibly completely eliminate its collimating ability.

IMO the only way to do this is to replace the entire headlight with a modern one that has a standalone projector and a clear outer cover. Anything else will be a ghetto style hack job which will arguably bring the modest illumination ability of the antiquated T4 headlights even lower.

Also, the halogen two-filament standard European H4 bulb is way past its glory days. When back in 1984 I bought a brand new Lada 2105 and turned on its Halogen H4 equipped headlights at night for the first time I looked at the spectacular illumination in awe and admiration. It presented quite a contrast with the poor illumination from the incandescent headlights of my dad's car. Now 30 years later when I turn on the H4 headlights of my Eurovan I cringe at how miserably inadequate they are in comparison with the headlights (individual D2S HID projectors and clear outer glass) of my both Audis.


----------



## xinnar (Feb 12, 2002)

KBATTPO said:


> IMO the only way to do this is to replace the entire headlight with a modern one that has a standalone projector and a clear outer cover. Anything else will be a ghetto style hack job which will arguably bring the modest illumination ability of the antiquated T4 headlights even lower.


Agreed that this would be the best route. But it doesn't look like anyone makes a clear-lens projector T4 headlight that looks OEM. There are a few "angel eyes" and R8 LED-style knockoffs. But on top of questionable quality I can't say I enjoy the way they look.


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

Agreed...the clear glass and a projector would solve the problem. This (pic stolen from the other thread posted above) looks perfect. 









The projector behind fluted glass would be a mess. 

We sometimes drive our Land Rover at night instead of the Eurovan (that has much more room) just because of the oem projection hids make it so much easier to see. When it comes time to disassemble the upper and lower grilles on the Eurovan I will definitely be stuffing one of our Rovers headlights in there just to see how well they would fit


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

I have those Projektzwo HID lights and they light up the night pretty good for me


----------



## KBATTPO (Jan 15, 2001)

Interesting. I prefer separate high and low beams. Could you post the source of those headlights?


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

You can get them anywhere...10 years ago. 

They are pricey these days. I turned down a set of those for $75 at a car show several years ago. I thought to myself "I'll never own a Eurovan". It was one of the few times I resisted the urge to buy (hoard) parts for a VW that I did not own.


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

KBATTPO said:


> Interesting. I prefer separate high and low beams. Could you post the source of those headlights?


As stated they are pretty hard to get these days and pretty expensive...


----------



## Alaskan_Euro (Jul 14, 2015)

KBATTPO said:


> No, they can't. The light beam has to be collimated one way or another.....
> If you combine the clear flat outer glass from the latter headlight and the reflector of the earlier headlight you will diminish and possibly completely eliminate its collimating ability.
> 
> IMO the only way to do this is to replace the entire headlight with a modern one that has a standalone projector and a clear outer cover. Anything else will be a ghetto style hack job which will arguably bring the modest illumination ability of the antiquated T4 headlights even lower.


I completely understand that it would require more than a ghetto style swap, as well as a bulb change. I brought it up in (possible) hopes that a cover change might be an option, versus a full HID changeover. Thanks for the info, even tho it's disappointing as to the availability of even HIDs.....


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok, so I have sent a few emails to a company that sells aftermarket Eurovan headlights with clear lenses asking them to get in contact with the manufacturer to see if just the clear lenses can be purchased. I did say if the price was right I would be interested in 20+ sets so they aren't wasting their time. 

Also was able to find an extremely simple projector retrofit kit for $36. All that would be left would be a drop in HiD kit. 

Crossing my fingers. Hopefully the complete upgrade would be under $200 with some elbow grease


----------



## Alaskan_Euro (Jul 14, 2015)

04VWGTITURBO said:


> Also was able to find an extremely simple projector retrofit kit for $36. All that would be left would be a drop in HiD kit.
> Crossing my fingers. Hopefully the complete upgrade would be under $200 with some elbow grease


That would be AWESOME!! Thanks for you diligence on this!!


----------



## BlueRidge (Oct 20, 2005)

*Bi-Xenon Lamps are Available*

I still have the pair of Bi-Xenon projector headlights that *04VWGTITURBO* posted above. These were made in Poland (refer to website at www.polkowski.home.pl/zawislan/xenon/t4lifting.htm). Back in 2006 several of us joined Pawel in a group buy of these great looking headlights. He was visiting Europe and drove from Germany to Poland to purchase several sets for us. The craftsmanship is excellent. It appears that the craftsman grinds the bumps and ridges from the inside of the glass lens, and then polishes it until it is flat and crystal clear. The lens is not polycarbonate but is durable glass. The starter/ballast is mounted directly to the headlight housing. Everything is well sealed and water tight.










I was intending to install these headlights on my Techno Blue Metallic T4 - but it was totaled in a highway accident. So these headlights have been on the shelf in my garage ever since new. They truly are "new in the box" and I would like to sell them.

Installation is plug-and-play. I recall that the Daytime Running Light (DRL) relay has to be pulled. That relay is located behind the plastic dash cover in front of the floor mounted shifter. That relay powers the high beams at a reduced voltage for DRL; this is not compatible with the Bi-Xenon lamps.


----------



## xinnar (Feb 12, 2002)

BlueRidge said:


> I still have the pair of Bi-Xenon projector headlights that *04VWGTITURBO* posted above. These were made in Poland (refer to website at www.polkowski.home.pl/zawislan/xenon/t4lifting.htm). Back in 2006 several of us joined Pawel in a group buy of these great looking headlights. He was visiting Europe and drove from Germany to Poland to purchase several sets for us. The craftsmanship is excellent. It appears that the craftsman grinds the bumps and ridges from the inside of the glass lens, and then polishes it until it is flat and crystal clear. The lens is not polycarbonate but is durable glass. The starter/ballast is mounted directly to the headlight housing. Everything is well sealed and water tight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm definitely interested! You've got PM.


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

Attempting to get a hold of just the clear plastic lenses was a dead end. The supplier wasn't willing to contact their manufacturer to try to obtain the lenses separately. He also (understandably) wouldn't give me the manufacturers contact information. 

Maybe the answer is to attempt to sand/polish the flutes out of the stock headlights then retrofit? I know sanding the flutes can be a time consuming and tedious job though.

I think my next step will be to go ahead with the t5 headlights and try to make them fit. They're about the same price as new fluted lenses anyway.


----------



## Alaskan_Euro (Jul 14, 2015)

04VWGTITURBO said:


> Maybe the answer is to attempt to sand/polish the flutes out of the stock headlights then retrofit? I know sanding the flutes can be a time consuming and tedious job though.
> 
> I think my next step will be to go ahead with the t5 headlights and try to make them fit. They're about the same price as new fluted lenses anyway.


After reading this thread, I thought about the grinding/sanding idea. Like you said, time consuming.... :-(

How well do (you think) the T5s fit into the T4 (mine's a '93)?


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

I've got a long nose EV so that's what I've been comparing pictures to. I think the T5 headlights are taller top to bottom. I plan to line the curve of the headlight up with the hood/fender as best as I can to match the headlight up with and start from there. From comparing my front to a t5 front, my hood may cover up the tops on the inner portion of the t5 headlights. I don't think it will affect the lighting output at all, especially if I fit projectors (if fitting the lights is a success). If all of that lines up well, I will cut into the lower wrap around grille piece, depending on how much taller the t5s really are. I will extend/shorten/modify the upper grill to fit. 

I think if you attempt this on a short nose, the hood may end up being too short. It may be possible to extend your hood to mate up to the headlights. Although the same general shape, it would be very unlikely for your fenders to fit t5 headlights without modification. My fenders have the curved turn signals and I will have to weld in a half moon filler piece. 

In the event the hood/fender curve doesn't line up and the inner portion of the headlight sticks out further, the lower grille piece will have to be pushed out towards the front of the van. Welding in an extension piece where the lower grille meets the fender will probably accomplish this. 

Before any of this, I will attempt to fit my Land Rovers headlights and see what has to be done to make those work. This would probably be a bit more expensive, but I already know how well they light up the road. Plus my neighbors would think I'm crazy. Like I've mentioned before, if the end result looks like a junkyard build, I'll make other arrangements.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

BlueRidge said:


> I recall that the Daytime Running Light (DRL) relay has to be pulled. That relay is located behind the plastic dash cover in front of the floor mounted shifter. That relay powers the high beams at a reduced voltage for DRL; this is not compatible with the Bi-Xenon lamps.


The DRLs are actually the low beam at slightly reduced voltage but yes it is correct that you have to disable it for this. Xenons have to have full voltage and can't be run at partial voltage.


----------



## BlueRidge (Oct 20, 2005)

*SOLD* Another person from VW Vortex purchased my bi-xenon headlights.


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

No updates, ECS has (on back order) the fk headlights for $189...


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

04VWGTITURBO said:


> Ok, so I have sent a few emails to a company that sells aftermarket Eurovan headlights with clear lenses asking them to get in contact with the manufacturer to see if just the clear lenses can be purchased. I did say if the price was right I would be interested in 20+ sets so they aren't wasting their time.
> 
> Also was able to find an extremely simple projector retrofit kit for $36. All that would be left would be a drop in HiD kit.
> 
> Crossing my fingers. Hopefully the complete upgrade would be under $200 with some elbow grease


Did you end up doing this upgrade?


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

I did not. I got referred to contact someone else then someone else...it was a dead end and total bummer. 

While replacing an injector a couple months ago I got the chance to eyeball the hole in the front end for the LR3 headlight swap I had in mind. It looks like they would fit very well without much work. I had been keeping an eye on the LR3 headlight prices on eBay and they are a bit more expensive than the lights listed on ECS @$189. Problem is they haven't had them in stock in a year or more it seems. Not sure if they will ever get more in stock

You would think with the increasing value of these vans that a company would step up and make parts to modernize them. 

On a sidenote, in the last month I did a 1.8t swap into my mk1 GTI. I would go as far to say that the swap, and wiring, was extremely simple to do. Overseas the t4 1.8t is becoming the next best swap, aside from the TDI. A few people who've done it are claiming 30ish mpg on the highway. The injector I replaced was such a pain to do that I've pretty much decided if anything else goes wrong with my EV drivetrain it's getting swapped to either TDI or 1.8t with a 5 spd. If this happens, it will get some kind of headlight upgrade due to the fact that it will be on the road for years to come.


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

Just saw this on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkswagen-...974610?hash=item1c62ff2cd2:g:kkYAAOSwP~tW4bIq

Might get it for use with an HID kit.


----------



## KBATTPO (Jan 15, 2001)

It looks like he is selling a pair of polycarbonate headlight covers, not the headlights. The description is vague, the account is overseas, has been registered only a month ago and has zero feedbacks. I'd stay away from this.


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

So tempting though. That's exactly what I've been hunting for. I may do it since there is so much "buyer protection" through eBay and my money would be safe through PayPal...not to mention worst case scenario it's a $100 gamble.

Clear lenses+projector retrofits+hids=being able to see at night! 

https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/361275115599


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

Here's another option:
http://www.fk-shop.de/en/Tuning/Lig...d=CKrx7JmG9MsCFU9cfgod8-kN4A&hurra_shopping=1

I'd like to emulate this guy's build:
https://www.hidplanet.com/forums/fo...ivan-camper?33261-Volkswagen-Multivan-Camper=


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

Would it be possible to get this to work with our cars:

http://www.europeanperformanceprodu...t-Leveling-System--Retrofit-Kit-.html/cat/109

Ideally I'd like to get this to work in conjunction with the lights I linked above plus an HID kit from The Retrofit Source.


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

Phae Phae said:


> Here's another option:
> http://www.fk-shop.de/en/Tuning/Lig...d=CKrx7JmG9MsCFU9cfgod8-kN4A&hurra_shopping=1


I've ordered the headlights from fk-shop.de above.

Additionally, I'll be buying these lights: http://deautokey.com/product/mk7-gt...kit-full-set-including-adapters-and-resistors


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

Phae Phae said:


> I've ordered the headlights from fk-shop.de above.
> 
> Additionally, I'll be buying these lights: http://deautokey.com/product/mk7-gt...kit-full-set-including-adapters-and-resistors


Nice! Keep us updated. 

I think I'm going to go for the risky eBay lenses with the eBay projectors and an hid kit. I'll be trying to put together the most cost effective system I can. It will be nice to have some comparison between my cheapo setup and a quality one


----------



## KBATTPO (Jan 15, 2001)

Phae Phae said:


> I've ordered the headlights from fk-shop.de above.


Did you ask them to deduct the VAT? How much was shipping to the US (if you are in the US)?


----------



## KBATTPO (Jan 15, 2001)

04VWGTITURBO said:


> I think I'm going to go for the risky eBay lenses with the eBay projectors and an hid kit. I'll be trying to put together the most cost effective system I can. It will be nice to have some comparison between my cheapo setup and a quality one


That's what I am planning to do, only I will go strictly OEM.

Will be sourcing OEM HID projectors with ballasts and the 4,300°K D2S bulbs from Europe (gotta have the European asymmetrical beam), most likely the large ones from an Audi, and retrofitting them into the lows of those Depo headlights. I have already done this to two cars, with great results.


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

KBATTPO said:


> Did you ask them to deduct the VAT? How much was shipping to the US (if you are in the US)?


I didn't ask them to deduct VAT - it was deducted automatically. My total price was $200 USD shipped. I'm in US.


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

KBATTPO said:


> That's what I am planning to do, only I will go strictly OEM.
> 
> Will be sourcing OEM HID projectors with ballasts and the 4,300°K D2S bulbs from Europe (gotta have the European asymmetrical beam), most likely the large ones from an Audi, and retrofitting them into the lows of those Depo headlights. I have already done this to two cars, with great results.


I'd like to do that as well, however I'm not really sure how to mount them.


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

Phae Phae said:


> I didn't ask them to deduct VAT - it was deducted automatically. My total price was $200 USD shipped. I'm in US.


That's an awesome price. It looks like its on sale right now too.

As a comparison, these were in stock and on sale at ECS tuning in December (for something like $189USD) and the shipping to me in Canada was something like another $70. With import duty and taxes on this - it would have been close to $400 CAD.


----------



## Zausch (Mar 31, 2016)

I ordered the Depo Angel eyes from VWHeritage.com. DHL had them to me in Indiana in a few days. 
I went with the chrome instead of black (like FK shows) because it was more suited to the look I was going for on my techno blue EV.
This is not a performance upgrade, just aesthetics. 
I'll attach pictures once I get clearance.


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

Itsamoto said:


> That's an awesome price. It looks like its on sale right now too.
> 
> As a comparison, these were in stock and on sale at ECS tuning in December (for something like $189USD) and the shipping to me in Canada was something like another $70. With import duty and taxes on this - it would have been close to $400 CAD.


On your lights, which is the high beam? The inner light or the outer light?

Also, is the lens glass or plastic? Are they held on with tabs or with glue? Thanks!

EDIT: Just saw this great setup - I want it! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mkky5UFbjxU&nohtml5=False
A T4 with AFS!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

That had to be quite the project to wire up.

Also has the MFA in the cluster that we never got here.


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

I've decided to forget about the Hella Autoleveling System - the installation seems cumbersome and unintuitive. First you have to level it without any load, then with ~300 lbs in the trunk, and then ~450 lbs in the rear seats plus the ~300 lbs in the back. I don't want to harass 4-5 of my friends to calibrate my lights. Plus the ultrasonic sensor has to be cleaned occasionally - too much work! Finally, the Hella system costs about $400 after shipping.

The system below is less than $60 shipped!

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/FREE..._7&btsid=3f54c352-163a-40ae-aff5-db24933de1b9

Here's a small video of it in action: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-5r2TkWKrw&nohtml5=False

Additionally, I'm not buying the H7RC lights, and I'll have someone install a Bi-Xenon setup with projectors and install a low power H7 LED in the high beam reflectors for flash to pass. The primary reason for moving away from the H7RC lights is because I wanted a good high beam. With the H7RC in place, the best halogen bulb would be an Osram 65W making 2100 lumens. The 65W part concerned me - even 55W would concern me because the H4 system/wiring was meant to handle ~60W total and combined with the xenon setup I'd be pulling ~100W. With the Bi-Xenon being 35W and these H7 LED's being 3W each - I'm using about 40W - about 46W if I use the angel eyes in the FK lights.

Uses even less power than just the H7RC bulbs, more light, and a clear cut off. Combined with the automatic headlight adjustment system this will be a winning combination.


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

Everyone needs to post pics and info ($) up when their projects are complete. This lighting issue was definitely one of the biggest faults with the aging EV. I ultimately decided against putting any more money into my EV at the moment. I'm considering selling it in the near future and going the Sprinter route (which I will be able to see at night with)


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

04VWGTITURBO said:


> Everyone needs to post pics and info ($) up when their projects are complete. This lighting issue was definitely one of the biggest faults with the aging EV. I ultimately decided against putting any more money into my EV at the moment. I'm considering selling it in the near future and going the Sprinter route (which I will be able to see at night with)


:laugh:

Ok here's my depo setup:










I like them a lot @ 131 Euros -- and thus far seem brighter with the H7 (haven't been out on the deserted highway yet).


----------



## KBATTPO (Jan 15, 2001)

Itsamoto,

they look really good. You have swayed my mind towards this very same setup. Will be getting it soon. Should look good on the black van.

Did you get the Euro switch to go along with it? Mine (1H6-941-531-P; separate park + front + rear fog lights + leveling) is on its way to me from Germany. Probably has green illumination (Golf and Vento application) - haven't decided yet whether will be replacing it with blue or red LEDs. Will probably try both and then decide.


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

KBATTPO said:


> Itsamoto,
> 
> they look really good. You have swayed my mind towards this very same setup. Will be getting it soon. Should look good on the black van.
> 
> Did you get the Euro switch to go along with it? Mine (1H6-941-531-P; separate park + front + rear fog lights + leveling) is on its way to me from Germany. Probably has green illumination (Golf and Vento application) - haven't decided yet whether will be replacing with blue or red LEDs. Will probably try both and then decide.


Right on -- they will look stellar on a black van. :thumbup:

No euro-switch yet. But I sure am glad you bought it -- because then we can learn how to hook it up right. _That is, of course if you would be so kind as to do a short write-up on your install?_


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

KBATTPO said:


> Did you get the Euro switch to go along with it? Mine (1H6-941-531-P; separate park + front + rear fog lights + leveling) is on its way to me from Germany.


Did you buy leveling motors and a harness?


----------



## KBATTPO (Jan 15, 2001)

No. I might retrofit them at some point if I find out that I am blinding the oncoming motorists under full load. OTOH I seldom if ever load my van appreciably to the point that its headlights are shooting in the sky.

I have retrofitted the C5 A6 leveling motors into my C4 S6 along with the European manual thumb switch when I converted its H1 halogens to the D2S Xenons. I can count on one hand the number of times I used this feature in the 15+ years that I had it.


----------



## KBATTPO (Jan 15, 2001)

Itsamoto said:


> No euro-switch yet. But I sure am glad you bought it -- because then we can learn how to hook it up right. _That is, of course if you would be so kind as to do a short write-up on your install?_


Guilty as charged.

I have accumulated quite a backlog of write-ups that I need to do, mostly for QW, but there is some stuff for the Vortex as well. Will try to get to it in the nearest future.


----------



## Kandyman (Apr 17, 2016)

Itsamoto said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Ok here's my depo setup:
> 
> ...


Hey Itsamoto,

Could you please tell me your source for those headlights so that I can order them too? Are they easy to install?


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

Kandyman said:


> Hey Itsamoto,
> 
> Could you please tell me your source for those headlights so that I can order them too? Are they easy to install?


I ended up buying them off of eBay and got a really good deal but the vendor had a limited supply and is now sold out. Prices there are now back up - so you might as well buy direct from FK. If you read back through the thread you can see somebody else got them from FK for $200 shipped -- which is a stellar deal.

Install is very easy, and there is already a good thread on these lights here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5693040-Ordered-some-Depos-for-the-EV&highlight=eurovan+halo

This is good too, a user converting the angel eyes to projectors: http://www.vwt4forum.co.uk/showthread.php?t=166490


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

Kandyman said:


> Hey Itsamoto,
> 
> Could you please tell me your source for those headlights so that I can order them too? Are they easy to install?


http://www.fk-shop.de/en/Tuning/Lig...A&hurra_shopping=1&zanpid=2156830737943745536

I ordered them from here - if you're in the States they won't charge VAT.


----------



## Kandyman (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks! I ordered them and looking forward to installing them. Would you mind pointing me in the right direction for bulbs? I'm in Vancouver, BC in case you know of any nearby sources?


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

Kandyman said:


> Thanks! I ordered them and looking forward to installing them. Would you mind pointing me in the right direction for bulbs? I'm in Vancouver, BC in case you know of any nearby sources?


The main high and low beams are H7s - commonplace and you can find them at the C-tire. As for the turn signals, I had an amber set of P21W5 - that I used, and just disconnected the parking light to supply the angel eyes. I had issues and there is a better way though -- you can read about it here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7226272-Project-Lucille-Eurovan-VR6-build-and-5-speed-conversion/page9

The DEPO package provides the bulbs for the halos already installed -- but if you want to convert those to LED the bulb size is T5 286 -- and you'll need 20 of them.

Can't say who to get this stuff from in Vancouver -- but I'm sure any eurpean speciality shop will have them - maybe check Eurosporttuning or CTS Turbo if want to shop local.


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

Itsamoto said:


> The DEPO package provides the bulbs for the halos already installed -- but if you want to convert those to LED the bulb size is T5 286 -- and you'll need 20 of them.


This is information I needed as well, thanks.


----------



## KBATTPO (Jan 15, 2001)

Itsamoto said:


> No euro-switch yet. But I sure am glad you bought it -- because then we can learn how to hook it up right. _That is, of course if you would be so kind as to do a short write-up on your install?_


The switch is here. Delivered from Germany door to door in 9 days via regular Deutsche Post for €5 with no insurance. The total purchase price came to $25.94. Very happy with the result.

From a quick in situ test the switch appears to be 100% plug and play (my DRLs are disabled though thus I can't tell whether they would've been affected or not). All illumination bulbs are burnt out so these need to be addressed first. After that I'll do a separate write-up post with lots of pictures. Stay tuned...


----------



## KBATTPO (Jan 15, 2001)

Pulled the internals out of the switch by about ~10mm and got stuck. It is being held by the round piece that you rotate between the OFF-PARK-LOW positions (OFF-LOW in the NA switches). Does anyone know how to pull it out of the switch?

I can see two white tabs that are latching its tube like a harpoon or an arrow if you will. I can depress one of them but don't see access to the other one on the opposite side. Knowing how the Germans think I bet there is an elegant non-destructive unlatching procedure, a secret place to press on some hidden tabs or something like that. I vaguely recall seeing a procedure that involved using parts from another nameplate (Passat-?) that basically activated the 3rd position in the existing 2-position switch. Don't seem to be able to find it again.


----------



## KBATTPO (Jan 15, 2001)

Found something else:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5121130-DIY-Headlight-switch-color-change-%28LED%29

It appears that the switch could be simply pulled apart. Reluctant to use force though. I clearly see the one-way latches on the shaft (it's the white round "stump" in the pix below):


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

this is interesting, I was reading somewhere about the MKIII switch not working on an EV, there was a warning not to use it as it is wired differently... I guess it was a :bs:


----------



## KBATTPO (Jan 15, 2001)

No, it works quite well in the Eurovan. It even lit up the rear fog light indicator. I am going to replace the OE red blanks in the rear bumper with the proper European rear fog lights 7D0-945-729 as soon as I receive them from Russia (Turkish made aftermarket for $8.13 a piece).

BTW, I find it rather bizarre that we have an indicator in the instrument cluster for the rear fog lights but not for the front ones. Especially so that the rears are disabled for the NA market. This itself is yet another inexplicable marketing choice because the rear fog lights at least IMO are far more important than the front ones.


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

Is there a way to get the foglights to run as DRL?


----------



## KBATTPO (Jan 15, 2001)

No doubt but you'll have to analyse the schematic and rewire the fog lights accordingly.

Turns out I had to apply just a little bit more force to separate the headlight switch.


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

KBATTPO said:


> No doubt but you'll have to analyse the schematic and rewire the fog lights accordingly.
> 
> Turns out I had to apply just a little bit more force to separate the headlight switch.


Optimally I'd like to have this setup:
Headlight switch position / Function
Off - Fogs as DRL
On - Fogs off and headlights on
On w/Fogs - Fogs and headlights on

EDIT: Here's another option that might work: http://www.users.on.net/~graeme86/bmwdrl/bmwdrl.html
Running the high beam as DRL

EDIT2: I might disable DRL or have low beams at full intensity, and just install this kit: http://www.amazon.com/Directed-Elec...24YY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331886971&sr=8-1


----------



## Founderct (Feb 11, 2011)

*Euro HL Switch*

KBATTPO,

What was the part number of the Euro switch that you purchased from Germany? 

I've been researching for the correct euro switch that is *available *and compatible with the Eurovan and it looks like it's the same euro switch as a 3.5 Cabrio P/N 1E1 941 531 B 20H (red lighting, parking, w/front & rear fogs, no light leveling rheostat). This was the switch that everyone received when they ordered a eurovan euroswitch from OEM Plus when they were in business.

This website http://www.partsbase.org/vw/eurovan-eu-us-2003-94186-switches-in-dashboard/#p-vw-7d0941531p indicates a switch p/n 7D0 941 531P to be compatible with the Eurovan (red lighting).


----------



## KBATTPO (Jan 15, 2001)

I wrote a few posts above:



> Mine (1H6-941-531-P; separate park + front + rear fog lights + leveling) is on its way to me from Germany. Probably has green illumination (Golf and Vento application)


It is green indeed. Having second thoughts regarding changing the colour of the stenciled overlay illumination. Just don't see how this could be done w/o destroying the fragile overlay.

Will most likely try to get a red switch (either off a T4 or a Cabrio) and then sell this one to the VW crowd.


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

Bunch of MK3 switches here: http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw...licht.TRS0&_nkw=golf+3+lichtschalter&_sacat=0

Some of them have red backlighting already.

Does anyone know how to get DRLs to be at full intensity?

EDIT: Wouldn't you just remove the faceplate and desolder the green LEDs for red ones? Or is the faceplate itself green tinted?


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

So Jeff @ Midwestlight.biz finished the headlights.

















I think they look pretty good. They were painted silver to match the vans color. These are pictures taken by him, I'll be near the lights in about 2.5 weeks.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Phae Phae said:


> Does anyone know how to get DRLs to be at full intensity?


Install a separate relay harness at the headlamps. The reduced-voltage from the DRLs will still be enough to trigger the relay and then the main feed to the headlamps will be full intensity via the new harness.

However, I found on my 2000 that the DRLs and the full intensity were very close to one another. It's a bit of work for not much return.


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

gti_matt said:


> Install a separate relay harness at the headlamps. The reduced-voltage from the DRLs will still be enough to trigger the relay and then the main feed to the headlamps will be full intensity via the new harness.
> 
> However, I found on my 2000 that the DRLs and the full intensity were very close to one another. It's a bit of work for not much return.


The reason I wanted to run the DRL at full intensity is because I read that its bad to run xenons at lower voltage.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Phae Phae said:


> The reason I wanted to run the DRL at full intensity is because I read that its bad to run xenons at lower voltage.


Ah ok yes that makes sense. Using a relayed harness at the headlamps should do it then.


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

Phae- Which projectors did you end up using? You went led in the projector instead of hid right? Interested in night shots, setup looks great


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

04VWGTITURBO said:


> Phae- Which projectors did you end up using? You went led in the projector instead of hid right? Interested in night shots, setup looks great


35W Bi-Xenon Projector (~3200 lumens), LED high beam (~3600 lumens)

As to the specifics of the projector, bulb, etc. I'm not sure - you'll have to ask Jeff at http://www.midwestlight.biz/ about the exact details. I remember him telling me it was the same setup as the Golf MK4 system he makes, however I don't know what comprises the kit. I should have it installed in about 2-2.5 weeks.


----------



## Bigfoot_EV (Apr 15, 2006)

Great thread! I was literally under the hood researching where to run power wires from extra relays so I could stuff high power H4 bulbs into existing headlights. I'm now sure, the best path to lighting is to replace the whole headlight. I went to the FK site and noticed that their offering says model years 97-02. I'm in the US and have a 2003 Weekender. Is that a European model year on FK? Will their lights work in my 03?

This is the light: http://www.fk-shop.de/en/Tuning/Lighting-Tuning/Headlight/Angel-Eye-headlight-VW-Bus-Typ-T4-Yr-97-02-black.html?cur=3&filterVehicle+Model=T4&filterVehicle+Manufacturer=VW&verbose=true&catalog=true&searchparam=%2A&fnc=ajaxListLoader&cnid=9eaa312ddb96e0078ae44dc1d9783e5e


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

How do you get the headlight switch out of the dash?

I'm also having some trouble getting the hazard switch out.


----------



## jjvincent (Dec 8, 2003)

I've been running 90/130 Hella H4's in my headlights since 2004. No extra relay. Only extra wiring I did was for the city lights on my E-Codes. I do have a European headlight switch though.


----------



## Seano (Jan 2, 2003)

Bigfoot_EV said:


> Great thread! I was literally under the hood researching where to run power wires from extra relays so I could stuff high power H4 bulbs into existing headlights. I'm now sure, the best path to lighting is to replace the whole headlight. I went to the FK site and noticed that their offering says model years 97-02. I'm in the US and have a 2003 Weekender. Is that a European model year on FK? Will their lights work in my 03?


I'd be more worried about whether it was for short or long nose as it's not clear which style it is for

Personally I'd just go with a H4 compliant LHD lense from VW Heritage...


----------



## Bigfoot_EV (Apr 15, 2006)

That's a fair question regarding short nose vs long nose. I believe I'm trying to order the same headlight as Phae ordered.

Phae, have you had a chance to fit your new headlights yet?

I'm pretty sure the listing on the FK site is a typo. I can't find any headlight anywhere else, including others on FK that stop at 2002. Unfortunately, the response I got from FK is rather cryptic to me.
"Dear Sirs,

if you have the same model which startet in 97 it will fit. If you have an updated version the front will probably be different."


----------



## Bigfoot_EV (Apr 15, 2006)

jjvincent said:


> I've been running 90/130 Hella H4's in my headlights since 2004. No extra relay. Only extra wiring I did was for the city lights on my E-Codes. I do have a European headlight switch though.


That's great to hear. I had a bad experience with high powered bulbs in my Vanagon. Left me stranded, at night, with a ruined ignition switch. I know, a Eurovan is not a Vanagon, but I'm gun shy.


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

Bigfoot_EV said:


> Great thread! I was literally under the hood researching where to run power wires from extra relays so I could stuff high power H4 bulbs into existing headlights. I'm now sure, the best path to lighting is to replace the whole headlight. I went to the FK site and noticed that their offering says model years 97-02. I'm in the US and have a 2003 Weekender. Is that a European model year on FK? Will their lights work in my 03?
> 
> This is the light: http://www.fk-shop.de/en/Tuning/Lighting-Tuning/Headlight/Angel-Eye-headlight-VW-Bus-Typ-T4-Yr-97-02-black.html?cur=3&filterVehicle+Model=T4&filterVehicle+Manufacturer=VW&verbose=true&catalog=true&searchparam=%2A&fnc=ajaxListLoader&cnid=9eaa312ddb96e0078ae44dc1d9783e5e


Yes those fit -- they are for long nose. Actually the same ones I just installed on my GLS -- go back a page in the thread to learn more.


----------



## Phae Phae (Apr 22, 2008)

Bigfoot_EV said:


> That's a fair question regarding short nose vs long nose. I believe I'm trying to order the same headlight as Phae ordered.
> 
> Phae, have you had a chance to fit your new headlights yet?
> 
> ...


I have the dash and most of the front off, I'm installing them in the next few days.


----------



## Bigfoot_EV (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your help. I placed the order today with FK, 106.55 euro for the pair. They said it will take 2-4 weeks for delivery. I'll post pictures when I get them installed.


----------



## jjvincent (Dec 8, 2003)

I bought a set of lights just like the ones Itsamoto bought (same place). They were $126 shipped and I got them in 5 days. What I have been running for the last 13 years were a set of Depo E-Codes, E-Code corner lights, European switch, rear fog, city lights and no DRL. All I changed were the headlights and the included corner lights. These are Depo also.

The headlights are nice. The mount is just like the old headlights (makes sense since Depo made them both). Headlights are glass. They fit fine and have the provision for the headlight washers. They are a direct plug in and the city lights now just operate the angel eyes. They do not come with bulbs, so you'll need 4 H7's.

The corner lights don;t work right. They are designed either for a different receptacle for the bulb holder or Depo screwed up the mold. The holder goes in but it will fall right back out unless you find a certain spot where it will barely hold in. You can see this and it's really obvious it's not right. So, I found that spot then used a hot glue gun and went all around the outside of where the holder meets the light. Seems to hold it fine now. Also, the spring has way too much tension on it, so I pulled on it outside of the van and stretched it a bit.

Here's a few pics:
Lights off:









Parking lights/city lights:









Low Beam:









High Beam:


----------



## KBATTPO (Jan 15, 2001)

Looks good. Are the H7 reasonably better than the H4 + OE headlights? Would it be possible to live with the H7 for a while or would I need to start the D2S conversion right away?


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

jjvincent said:


> The corner lights don;t work right. They are designed either for a different receptacle for the bulb holder or Depo screwed up the mold. The holder goes in but it will fall right back out unless you find a certain spot where it will barely hold in. You can see this and it's really obvious it's not right. So, I found that spot then used a hot glue gun and went all around the outside of where the holder meets the light. Seems to hold it fine now.


This was previously discussed, you need different bulb holders for euro corners, as they only use 2 pins rather then 3 as on NA vans... Then you need to play with the wiring, I think Itsamoto put it on his built thread somewhere... Did you hook up the washers? Wonder how that works...


----------



## jjvincent (Dec 8, 2003)

I just found it odd that my for my old European corner lights, the bulb holder worked yet these don't. Those were made by Depo too. I even tried an e46 BMW side corner bulb holder and amazingly enough it's made just like the VW one but only is for a single filament, thus it doesn't work either.

The lights seem better but I'll need to do a final adjustment on them tonight to get a good idea.

As for the washers, I put them on a year after buying the van (2004). They work fine. They operate like most other European cars. Headlights on, pull back on the stalk, they squirt the headlights and windshield.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Phae Phae said:


> How do you get the headlight switch out of the dash?
> 
> I'm also having some trouble getting the hazard switch out.


Use a butter knife and insert between the top of the switch and the dash. Slide it to the right and push up a little on the knife handle so that inside the dash the knife is angled downward a little. While doing this, pull a bit on the switch. You should be able to engage the spring tab on top that helps hold the switch in. Might take a few tries to do it. Just don't force anything.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

B5.5 4EVER said:


> This was previously discussed, you need different bulb holders for euro corners, as they only use 2 pins rather then 3 as on NA vans...


Yep. The 2-wire ROW socket and the 3-wire US/Canadian socket have different tabs on the rim for seating the socket in the holder. I still managed to wedge my USA/CDN ones into Euro corners "good enough" to stay though. You might have to manually modify the notches on the new corners if at all possible.


----------



## jjvincent (Dec 8, 2003)

I took, measured it out and Depo screwed up the mold (I design injected molded plastic components for a living). From looking at it, they messed up the stack height when it came down the two mold halves coming together. It's like they messed up one side of the mold and then fixed it thus taking off material on the mold and reducing the mold height. Looking closely at it, you can see the grind marks on the mold that were transferred to the part.


----------



## jjvincent (Dec 8, 2003)

I did my unscientific test on the lights.

I live on a a corner. So the one street that my driveway is on, just dead ends into a tree line. So, before I did anything, I parked it on that street right under my basket ball net. Turned on the lights for low and high. Changed them over and did it again. Both times I walked down the street right where it looked like the light stopped (the point where it shuts off with the street) and took a look back at the van.

For Low:
The new lights do have a brighter white light all the way until its useless. Looking back at the van, it is brighter with the new lights. Adjusting them is easier because the cutoff is much better.

For High:
Much better. It's more of like a flood light and you can adjust them up a bit more to where they really cover much more area. Looking back, it's really bright. Older I get, more light I need. That's why I don't get why the younger ones seem to go bonkers on the brightest things they can. It would be like 20 year olds dying to wear reading glasses.

Best regular guy light assessment is this, the old ones look like you have a 50 year old lampshade over a bulb. New looks, like a really thing el cheapo super thin white Chinese one that really brightens up the room. The turn signal is really bright and there's no reason why anyone can't tell if you are turning (I know that the turn signal is an option on all cars but if you got it, it's really cool). As for the headlight bulbs, they are just the run of the mill 55W stock ones that come on a BMW. Nothing special. Corner lights are just dual filament clear ones that have been in there for many moons.

In general, for just under $130 shipped to your house in a week, they are well worth it. My old E-Codes cost me $350 back in 2004. I think for the price, they are worth just getting a set and taking them apart and modifying them. I don't really get into the funky lighting stuff but if I was, I'd buy two sets and hack away on one of them. Good cheap project starter.


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

jjvincent said:


> They were $126 shipped and I got them in 5 days.


:thumbup: Looks good on your van and awesome review. And I must say that is an incredible price too. I think people can spend more on bulbs than that. Did you do pick them up in Germany (w/free-shipping) and then get the VAT refunded or something? FK used to sell them by the pallet (8 sets?) -- and I don't think their price is as good as what you got them for.


----------



## jjvincent (Dec 8, 2003)

I just went to the FK website and just ordered a pair. Payed with paypal and that's what I got charged. It showed no VAT or shipping on the invoice. They got shipped DHL and then it got handed off to the USPS. I had to sign for them though.


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

jjvincent said:


> I just went to the FK website and just ordered a pair. Payed with paypal and that's what I got charged. It showed no VAT or shipping on the invoice. They got shipped DHL and then it got handed off to the USPS. I had to sign for them though.


Maybe you got the last one. I just checked the FK site and the black version is no longer shown (or I can't find it). They still have the chrome version for 142 Euros (including VAT).


----------



## KBATTPO (Jan 15, 2001)

Yep, done that yesterday - Cr only. 

Also, ECS shows the black ones available again, but with a caveat for the 2nd of August shipping date. Curiously, the ECS p/n-s for those headlights are: Mfg Part #FKFSV567; ECS Part # ES#259772. It appears that ECS is planning to purchase them from FK in large quantity and for that is trying to get the customers to prepay the whole deal to minimise or eliminate altogether their out of pocket expense. Sweet... 

No different from the group buys that folks in the Audi forums have been arranging for years. I guess I'll wait until FK restocks the black ones. Can't have the Cr ones on the black van.

Unrelated: why http://forums.kilometermagazine.com is mirroring VWVortex?

Update.

For consistency's sake, here are Depo's internal numbers: 
Chrome: 441-11A3FXLDEM1
Black: 441-11A3FXLDEM2


----------



## jjvincent (Dec 8, 2003)

One other thing I did do is this. Ever since I've owned the van, the headlights and corner lights never fit very well (even the original ones). Every time I've had the bumper off I've always put it back to where Hans and Franz bolted it up when they built the thing. This time, I took off the bumper cover. Then bolted the lights up tight on the bottom (it's pinned and only goes in one position), kept the top loose, put in the corner lights and closed the hood. Then I loosened the bumper and jacked it up about 1/8" and moved it around a bit. Now the corner lights and headlights fit way better. It's not even close to where Hans and Franz had it. Maybe they just came back from their mandatory beer break when they put the bumper on (just like when they screwed up the vacuum lines on the intake changeover valve).

I'm still amazed at the price (even for the chrome ones). If you busted a stock headlight, it makes no sense to replace it with a new OEM one or even a used one. Just buy a new set.


----------



## jjvincent (Dec 8, 2003)

KBATTPO said:


> Yep, done that yesterday - Cr only.
> 
> Also, ECS shows the black ones available again, but with a caveat for the 2nd of August shipping date. Curiously, the ECS p/n-s for those headlights are: Mfg Part #FKFSV567; ECS Part # ES#259772. It appears that ECS is planning to purchase them from FK in large quantity and for that is trying to get the customers to prepay the whole deal to minimise or eliminate altogether their out of pocket expense. Sweet...
> 
> ...


How about I order the chrome ones and when I get them, I'll sell you my black ones. I have a silver van and you have a black one and we don't live that far from each other.


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

jjvincent said:


> How about I order the chrome ones and when I get them, I'll sell you my black ones. I have a silver van and you have a black one and we don't live that far from each other.


hey if you are not too far from him, and I am not too far from him we should do a get together lol I have never seen an eurovan meet before lol


----------



## Bigfoot_EV (Apr 15, 2006)

I got the new headlights installed that I ordered from FK. I guess my timing was just right since they had a sale going on. I was really happy about how easy it was to do the changeover. I was worried about the front panel below the headlights, but on the long nose it was simple to remove. I just took out the turn signal lights to expose a screw and then the other screws from the front. There is also a plastic catch on each side that is about 3" - 4" long that I press in and pull forward at the corner and it just popped right out. I replaced both headlights, both tail light lenses, and new fog light bulbs in 2.5 hrs, and I wasn't in a hurry.

I still need to adjust the lights and actually drive at night to comment on the quality of the light. For right now, I decided to add some quality halogen H7s. I also want to add the jumper that will keep the low beams on with the high beams. Once I do that I can report back on the lighting.

Here are a few shots of the finished install.


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

Wow -- nice van Bigfoot. :thumbup:


----------



## Bigfoot_EV (Apr 15, 2006)

Itsamoto said:


> Wow -- nice van Bigfoot. :thumbup:


Thanks. I've been inspired by many others as I lurked on this forum and others. 

I'm particularly interested in Phae's mods.


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

Just received my clear headlight lenses from Russia (eBay). Total cost was $100 shipped and they took about 2 weeks to arrive. I purchased some h1 projectors off eBay a while back for $30 shipped. After I pick up an HiD kit I will begin fitting everything and I will post pictures up as well. 

I have a new problem now though. All of these parts are for my long nose EV and I just bought a short nose EV a few days ago so I'll have to do this all over again :banghead:


----------



## KBATTPO (Jan 15, 2001)

Why not the D2S projectors?


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

I read a few projector reviews/comparisons that basically revealed the mini h1 eBay projector could be "tuned" to produce a good light pattern. There were many other higher dollar projector tests done in the same place at the same time and for the price, I felt I would give these a shot. I knew with the mini h1 projector I wouldn't have clearance issues inside the housing either. If I can find the link I'll post it up but it was quite helpful since someone took the time to test and document several HID setups in several projectors and provided pictures. 

The other contributing factor to my decision was that I had no idea if my Russian clear lenses would actually show up in one piece, if they even showed up. I ordered and "tuned" the projectors and when I decided I was happy with them I pulled the trigger on the lenses. If they hadn't shown up I would only have been out $30 on the project. Now that the lenses are here I'll go ahead with the HID purchase. I basically didn't want to get stuck with an expensive projector and a set of HIDs and nothing to put them into. If the projectors I have now don't work out like I'd hoped I will go ahead and buy something nicer. I think anything will be better than the OEM setup.


----------



## KBATTPO (Jan 15, 2001)

Good move with regards to the clear lenses. Fluting is not only not needed in the projector based headlights, it is detrimental to the beam effectiveness.

Disagree on the projector choice. My philosophy is exactly opposite. I believe that the OE equipment is better most if not all the time due to the monetary expenditures and the engineering that the OEMs invest into it. Thus I'd take a D2S bulb over an aftermarket HID vial hand glued to an H1 base any day. Also, from linear optics standpoint I just don't see how a parabolic reflector designed to collimate a beam of light emitted by an elongated Tungsten filament can do so with a spherical vial filled with Halide salts which makes up a true spot source of light in an HID bulb. On top of that the accuracy of precise placement in the true focal point of the reflector of this doctored H1/HID hybrid source of light by an aftermarket shop is anyone's guess.

Also, in my own experience fitting the proper D2S HID projector hardly presents a problem. Here's the wife's Allroad undergoing the replacement of the OEM H1 projector with the OEM D2S projector off an A6 of the same vintage that I bought in Germany. The replacement was a straightforward swap since both projectors belonged to the same Audi C5 chassis. Disregard my notes in Russian - these pictures were taken for a Russian speaking automotive discussion board.




















And here is my own S6 undergoing the OEM H1 projector replacement with the OEM D2S projector off a BMW 740i that I bought in Germany. This swap was a bit more complicated because back when the Audi C4 chassis was in production Audi didn't have the HID headlights available. The H1 projectors in the S6 were rather small in size and the only D2S projectors that I found to comfortably fit its headlights were the ones out off the BMW 740i. Note the very different curvatures and the very different distances to the focusing lenses of the H1 and the D2S projectors in the picture below. This is because they were meant to collimate two very different sources of light. 










I chose the somewhat more difficult and much more expensive OEM D2S projector + bulb approach because the H1 Halogens with aftermarket H1 base/HID vial hybrid bulbs conversions that I had seen were a far cry not only from the OEM HID but even from the OEM Halogens. In one case I couldn't even drive the car with such a conversion because the aftermarket HID light was illuminating the road so poorly. And it was bright alright - for the oncoming motorists that is - because of the horrible scattering of the misfocused beam.

A word about why I elected to source my projectors from Germany instead of buying them quite a bit cheaper from local junk yards. I am used to the beam pattern that is known as the "Asymmetrical European Beam" - I had those in every car that I owned since the early 1980s, back when even the Halogen headlights were still a novelty. Two things make it much better than the archaic NA beam: a very sharp horizontal cutout that makes it possible to use a much brighter bulb w/o blinding the oncoming motorists and the asymmetrical flare towards the passenger side of the car that illuminates the pedestrians and the wild life and what not on the side of the road. Highly recommend! 

This is how it looks like from inside of my S6. The headlights are shooting so high up because my old townhouse had a steep driveway.


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm sorry, I meant anything is better than the OEM setup that is currently in the Eurovan. I 100% agree with you on OEM projectors being far better than aftermarket units. If my van was in a little nicer shape with half the miles I would be doing the same as you. Right now I'm in the "good enough for who it's for" mindset. I don't want anyone to think that the way I am doing it will give the best results, I'm just attempting to light up the road better than what I currently have, without spending much and without blinding people


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't have any better pics at the moment. I took this one after I completed it and before I did the driver side so the body panels are just laid in place.


----------



## KBATTPO (Jan 15, 2001)

Would be interesting to see what mechanism you have fabricated to enable vertical and horizontal adjustments of the projector.


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

I have yet to do any aiming or adjusting. I did turn them on once after I buttoned everything up and they were very close to where they should be. They will adjust just like factory and if they are too far off of where they should be, the projectors can be shimmed into adjustment. I have not driven with them yet due to the van being down at the moment.

Does anyone know of a way to keep the low beams on while the high beams are on? I need to figure out how to do that for wiring purposes.


----------

